# Wie kann ich frischen Fisch....



## MxkxFxsh (8. März 2002)

Hallo @ All

Wie kann ich frischen Fisch direkt auf dem Grill fertigmachen ?? Wenn ich noch am Strand bin und den frischen Fisch gleich zubereiten will ?
Also ich denke mir bestimmt in Alufolie. Oder ?
Salz und Pfeffer ist klar......
Und auf was muss ich noch achten ??
Mit Süsswasser abspülen ??
Temperatur ?? Wie lange auf dem Grill ?

Wäre dankbar für hilfreiche Tipps ! :m 

Und "SORRY", falls diese Frage schonmal gestellt wurde.
*Danke .*


----------



## Lynx (8. März 2002)

Servus Mike,

S-S-S
Säubern-säuren-salzen, das gilt immer.

Fisch sorgfältig säubern(Süßwasser), mit Zitronensaft beträufeln und leicht salzen.
Mit frisch gehackten Kräutern und Butterflocken besetzen, in Folie gewickelt und auf dem Rost (oder direkt in der Glut) von beiden Seiten grillen.
je nach Größe zwischen 20 und 40 Minuten.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (8. März 2002)

Na das hört sich doch schonmal gut an.
Danke.#6 
Also muss ich das Fischpaket immer wenden auf dem Rost/Grill? Damit es gleichmäßig gar wird. .....OK

Kann ich das Fischpaket auch NUR mit Salz und Pfeffer machen??
Bei so einem Kurztrip an die See, hat man ja nicht immer alles mit, wie Zitrone oder andere Gewürze/Kräuter.


----------



## havkat (8. März 2002)

Moin Mike!
Versuch mal die "Buschpfanne". Eine Astgabel und reißfeste Alufolie, mehr braucht´s nich.
Die Gabel mehrlagig mit Folie umwickeln, nicht zu stramm damit man eine Mulde formen kann. Leicht einfetten und gewürzte Filets rauf und auf´s (kleine) Feuer oder den Grill. Bekommt so noch ´n leichtes "Räucheraroma". Hab ich in Schweden kennengelernt.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (8. März 2002)

@Mikefish
denke mal Du denkst an Dorsch und Mefos!!!
Wie havkat schon sagte : die 3 S Regel bachten.(säubern, säuern und salzen)
Einfach die Dorsche saubermachen, kurz in Essigwasser einlegen und dann innen mit Kräuterbutter füllen und außen Salz und Pfeffer ran. Das ganze in Alufolie und auf dem Rost. Nach ca. 8 Minuten wenden und danach verspeisen. Schmeckt einfach super. Zirone solltest Du auch nicht vergessen!!!


----------



## Robert (8. März 2002)

Hi,

Wenn Du festfleischigen Fisch hast wie die Makrele, mach doch einfach Steckerlfische.
Gesäuberten Fisch mit ner Mischung aus fein gehackten Kräutern, Öl, Koblauch und Salz einreiben; Fisch auf nen dünnen Stock und dan über der Glut unter öfterm Wenden schön knusprig braten. Echt Lecker.

Tschau

Robert


----------



## MxkxFxsh (9. März 2002)

Vielen Dank !

Hat mich schon mal prima weiter gebracht, Eure Tipps.

Also sind die wichtigsten Dinge, das säubern(logisch), säuern(Zitrone) und salzen(Gewürze) !

Wie lange das denn auf dem Grill sein muss oder darf, sind dann die Erfahrungswerte die jeder selber sammeln muss.
Auch gut.
Ich werde sehen......wenn´s dampft ist es schon mal warm  :q 

*Danke, liebe Angelkollegen !*


----------



## Bellyman (11. März 2002)

Hey Mike,
das versuchen wir über Ostern auf Fehmarn, ich kümmer mich um die Fische, du um den Grill?     
Bellyman


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2002)

Diese berühmte, ich sag immer berüchtigte 3 - s - Regel kommt noch aus den Zeiten, als es kaum Kühlschränke gab.
Je weiter der Fisch von der See nach Süden mußte, desto "heftiger" mußte man ihn säuern, um ihn überhaupt runterzubringen.
Wenn man so frischen Fisch wie wir Angler ihn haben zubereitet, kann man nicht nur auf das säuern verzichten, sondern sollte es sogar. 
Schließlich will ich Fischgeschmack und (im Falle von Grillen) keinen Fischsalat.
Wobei es jedem unbenommen bleibt, den Fisch auch in Zitronensaft zu ertränken, wenn man es mag!!
Was auc hsehr gut ist, wenn man so nen kleinen Räucherofen hat. Einfach die Fische ausnehmen und ein bißchen in Salzwasser liegen lassen, und ab in den kleinen Räucherofen. (Meerwasser nur dann nehmen, wenn man an Stellen ist, wo man auch davon ausgehen kann, daß es unbelastet ist).
Steckerlfisch ist auch einfach und unkompliziert, kann man mit Portionsdorschen so gut wie mit Makrelen machen.
Oder den Fisch einfach in Alufolie wickeln und das Paket allseitig gut verschließen und in der Glut garen.


----------



## Superingo (11. März 2002)

Hi MikeFish #h
Als ich in Thailand war, da hat man es wieder anders gemacht.
Den Fisch ca. 5-7 mal eingeritzt oder eingeschnitten und in die Öffnungen eine Flüssigkeit eingeträufelt. Ich glaube das war so eine Würze aus süßlichem Ketchup und etwas scharf.
Gibts in jedem Asiatischem Lebensmittelmarkt zu kaufen. Dann hat der Eingeborene den Fisch in Blätter gewickelt (damit er nicht an der Alufolie anbackt)und in die Glut gelegt, cä 5 min jede Seite. Das Ergebnis war oberlecker. Ist halt eine andere Variante, aber wahrscheinlich nicht jedermanns sache.
Der gute Mann hatte auch Frischwasser bei um die Fische ein wenig abzuspülen


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. März 2002)

@ Bellyman

Die Aufteilung müssen wir vor Ort noch mal durchdiskutieren. :q 

@ Thomas9904
Das habe ich auch schon erfahren: Je frischer der Fisch desto weniger Säurung !
Danke. :m

@ Superingo
Danke für den Tipp. Aber ich habe nur ganz spontan, nen Grill, Alufolie und Salz+Pfeffer dabei und das alles am Strand. Damit will ich was zaubern können.  
Klar Frischwasser sollte man mithaben.


----------



## chippog (17. März 2002)

DANKE THOMAS! @alle anderen, wie lange lasst ihr den fisch den liegen? oder nennen wir es nieder mit der drei sss regel! nicht dass sie quatsch sei, aber thomas hat das problem ja perfekt beschrieben: wenn der fisch frisch ist, reicht säubern und salz mehr als genug!!! wer auf sein schön gebratenes fischfilet zitrone träufelt, weil er&acute;s so lecker findet, da habe ich ja gar nichts dagegen. wer aber frischen fisch wirklich schmecken will, sollte zu allererst akzeptieren, dass der wenig schmeckt, da frisch. aber das wenige schmeckt eben genau nach frischem fisch und damit göttlich... nur ein bischen salz und vorsichtig garen woala, wie der franzose schreibt, bittesehr: perfekt. feste fische zum grillen sind zu allererst seewolf (kattfisch), seeteufel und lumb. aber auch lachs, heilbutt und makrele, grössere knurrhähne und seeskorpione sind prima geeignet und lassen sich alle ohne grösser probleme ohne alufolie grillen. die meisten anderen fische sind eher besser in alufolie aufgehoben. kleinere ganze fische gehn natürlich auch am stock. aber auch ein fischgrillhalfter leistet gute dienste, wenn es mit dabei sein sollte. aus mangel an anderen fischen habe ich mal ein paar klippenbarsche gegrillt. das fand ich recht lecker, auch wenn es ein bischen fummelig war mit den gräten. mich hat aber nichts getrieben, und da war es ein genuss! falls ihr sauberes meereswasser zur hand haben solltet (auch hier: danke thomas), ist das perfekt zum salzen, vor allem auch für ganz frische filets, die so beim zubereiten auch eine perfekte, "scheibchenweise" konsistens bekommen. fünf bis zehn minuten im meerwasser und fertisch zum zubereiten. zu süss- respektive leitungswasser gebe ich zirka einen esslöffel salz per liter, was mir als salzwasserersatz ausreicht. fragen? ergänzungen? hinweise??


----------



## MxkxFxsh (19. März 2002)

@ chippog

*Danke* 
Das war das was ich wissen wollte, so einfach wie möglich am Strand. Da hab ich doch keine große Gewürzauswahl mit, geschweige eine Zitrone oder dergleichen.
Hatten ja die alten Wikkinger auch nicht! :q 
Ich werde also die 2-S-Methode anwenden. Mahlzeit !


----------

